# VX.CAD.CAM.V12.41-MAGNiTUDE



## yassine-maroc (13 يوليو 2006)

Salamo alikom
[BIMG]http://www.jbm.co.jp/products/cadsystem/vxcad/images/vx03.gif[/BIMG]
VX CAM/CAM (referred to as VX) is a mechanical engineering CAD/CAM package offering comprehensive 3D solid/surface hybrid modeling, assembly-centric parametric design and drafting along with optional mold design and an integrated CAM package that includes 2 through 5-axis milling 
[BIMG]http://www.jbm.co.jp/products/cadsystem/vxcad/images/vx16.gif[/BIMG]
Get from here 
http://www.vx.com/freeeval.cfm


----------



## magdy kotb (11 يناير 2007)

شكرا يا أخى الفاضل
هل ممكن هذا البرنامج ب torrent


----------



## cch (27 مايو 2009)

i need this prog
plz
you can help me


----------

